# Retreive wifi password stored on touchpad?



## Chilibball (Sep 7, 2011)

Does anyone know of an app or a way to access the passwords of wifi networks stored on the touchpad?

Thanks


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Chilibball said:


> Does anyone know of an app or a way to access the passwords of wifi networks stored on the touchpad?
> 
> Thanks


Why?.....................


----------



## Chilibball (Sep 7, 2011)

Parets got fios installed and they can't remember the wifi password that's on it. I'm in town and want to get on the net


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Chilibball said:


> Parets got fios installed and they can't remember the wifi password that's on it. I'm in town and want to get on the net


 fios either puts the default password on the bottom of the router or they can reset it from the office and tell you what it is. You may need to call them because about a year ago they stopped using the default passwords


----------



## Chilibball (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok I may do that. Thanks. But if there's there's an app it would be much easier. I'll call VZ as more of a last resort due to how stupid their CSRs can be and long wait times for me usually . Thanks for your input.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Chilibball said:


> Ok I may do that. Thanks. But if there's there's an app it would be much easier. I'll call VZ as more of a last resort due to how stupid their CSRs can be and long wait times for me usually . Thanks for your input.


 why waste time? You could have had it done by now.


----------

